# He is limping



## Lazawal09 (Nov 1, 2012)

It never happens during summers. Did not happen last winters but as winters have set in now, junior has started to limp while keeping his left rear paw up. Not putting weight. However wen he runs he is perfectly fine. It happened 2 years ago wen he was 12 months....i am unable to comprehend the issue. He is perfectly fine in summers n autumn but now temp going to about -6 he is doing this


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Have you checked his pads/paws? Could be ice (or salt from ice melt) etc that gets between his pads..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hineni7 said:


> Have you checked his pads/paws? Could be ice (or salt from ice melt) etc that gets between his pads..


^ this.
Buy little rubber booties so you can rule out those things


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It could be his joints are achy with the cold. A supplement like Cosequin that has glucosamine may help him. I suggest you ask your vet.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Jasira limped for a while but I couldn't find anything wrong with her limbs or joints or pads. I think they pull a muscle sometimes. I was about to take her to the vet when she quit. ( I restricted her exercise for a few days and she almost drove me nuts with her barking and digging holes outside. Gives new meaning to the word " bitch". LOL)


----------

